# Dumme Frage, aber wie richtet man einen Drucker ein ?

## mentor69

Hallo,

also ich hab Gentoo installiert, cups natürlich in den USE Flags, aber wie richte ich jetzt den Drucker ein ??

Es ist ein HP Deskjet 710C, angeschlossen an LPT1.

Diese Optionen hab ich im Kernel aktiviert:

    * <x> Parallel port support

    * <x> PC-style hardware

    * <x> Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)

    * [x] Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)

    * [ ] SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    * [ ] Support foreign hardware

    * [x] IEEE 1284 transfer modes

Bei Mandrake ging dies immer automatisch, und so hab ich keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich bei KDE in die Druckerverwaltung gehe, dann wird dort kein Drucker angezeigt,  wenn ich das Drucksystem von " UNIX-LPD-Drucksystem" auf  "CUPS" ändere dann erscheint: 

"Liste der Drucker lässt sich nicht übertragen Fehlermeldung des Verwaltungsprogramms:

Verbindung zu CUPS-Server fehlgeschlagen. Überprüfen Sie, ob der CUPS-Server korrekt installiert wurde und aktiv ist. Fehler: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt."

Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Idee ??

Danke !

mento69

----------

## bteufel

 *mentor69 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab Gentoo installiert, cups natürlich in den USE Flags, 

 

sehr gut  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich bei KDE in die Druckerverwaltung gehe, dann wird dort kein Drucker angezeigt,  

 

Wie sollte er auch, wenn er noch nicht konfiguriert ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Verbindung zu CUPS-Server fehlgeschlagen. Überprüfen Sie, ob der CUPS-Server korrekt installiert wurde und aktiv ist. Fehler: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt."
> 
> Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Idee ??

 

Die Fehlermeldung sagt eigentlich schon alles. Hast Du den Cups-Server gestartet?

----------

## Scandium

1. emerge cups

dann installiert er cups

2. /etc/init.d/cupsd start

damit er den cups daemon startet

3. rc-update add cupsd default

damit er bei jedem systemstart cups startet

4. ruf mit deinem browser localhost:631 auf, das ist das webinterface von cups und dann gehst du in den admin bereich (wenn er nach passwort fragt root/passwort angeben) und gehst auf "Add printer" und dann einfach den anweisungen auf dem bildschirm folgen.

----------

## mentor69

Jo Danke !! Sowas hab ich gebraucht !!

Allerdings tauchen noch mehr Fragen auf:

Was gebe ich bei  "Location:" ein?

Was gebe ich bei  "Description:" ein?

So wie es aussieht, wird dort kein Treiber für den HP 710C aufgeführt.

Es gibt dort die 690er Serie, und dann erst wieder den 810C.

Für den 690er werden 16 Treiber aufgeführt, für den 810er 14, alle mit der gleichen Bezeichnung. Sind dies nun wirklich 16 bzw 14 verschiedene Treiber, die man alle mal ausprobieren sollte??

minbari

----------

## Robelix

Kann's sein, daß der 710er ein GDI-Drucker ist?

probier:

echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0

Wennn er den Text druckt, dann ist es kein GDI-Drucker.

----------

## mentor69

mentor@mentor1 mentor $ echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0

bash: /dev/lp0: Permission deniedLast edited by mentor69 on Thu Mar 06, 2003 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robelix

probier's mal als root

----------

## gfc

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Kann's sein, daß der 710er ein GDI-Drucker ist?
> 
> probier:
> 
> echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0
> ...

 

ja is er... mein 820CXI auch... ich hab ihn via LRPng unter Suse zum laufen überredet, aber ein HowTo wie das unter Gentoo gehen soll, k.A.

----------

## mentor69

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> probier's mal als root

 

bash-2.05b# echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0

bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied

----------

## lo4dro

 *mentor69 wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   probier's mal als root 
> 
> bash-2.05b# echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0
> 
> bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied

 

Bist du wirkich root?

Was zeit ls -l /dev/lp0 (/dev/lp*) an

----------

## fassy

das permission denied hatte ich auch lange!

bei mir war es zwar ein netzwerk drucker aber das sollte egal sein!

: in der /etc/cups/cups.conf

<Location/>

Order Deny, Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.01

</Location>

aendern nach

<Location/>

Order Deny, Allow

Allow From All

#Allow From 127.0.01

</Location>

cupsd neu starten und es ging ab dann  :Smile: 

probier das mal.

btw.... hast du schon mal die neusten treiber installiert?

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=250494

/edit

http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/productssupported.php

hmmm... sieht schlecht aus! der 710c ist wohl noch nciht 100% implementiert, da koenntest du echt pech haben... er wird wohl durcken

aber ob er alles so macht wie er soll ist da ne andere frage

ist das irgendwie ein ganz besondere baureihe? laos extra features oder so?

----------

## gfc

da guckst du:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=61472

----------

## Robelix

 *mentor69 wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   probier's mal als root 
> 
> bash-2.05b# echo "testchen" > /dev/lp0
> 
> bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied

 

Hmmm... das macht mich etwas stutzig...  :Surprised: 

Hast du die parport-treiber als module? Sind die geladen? (was sagt lsmod)

Was den GDI-Drucker angeht: HP hat für etliche davon Treiber geschrieben (leider keine URL bei der Hand). Bei den Susen dürften die wohl schon dabei sein...

Etwas googeln sollte weiterhelfen

Robelix

----------

## mentor69

 *fassy wrote:*   

> das permission denied hatte ich auch lange!
> 
> bei mir war es zwar ein netzwerk drucker aber das sollte egal sein!
> 
> : in der /etc/cups/cups.conf
> ...

 

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für die Hilfe.

Bei mir gibt es keine cups.conf nur eine cupsd.conf !

In dieser hab ich dann die Location Zeile geändert, bekomme aber trotzdem die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

mentor69

PS: alle oben genannten Par-port sachen sind nicht als Modul, sondern fest in den Kernel kompiliert.

----------

## mentor69

 *gfc wrote:*   

> da guckst du:
> 
> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=61472

 

Okay, ich hab mir jetzt diesen Treiber herunter geladen, nur wie installier ich ihn ????

----------

## sieter

hier steht´s: 

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/fortgeschritten/drucken/

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mentor69

 *lo4dro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was zeit ls -l /dev/lp0 (/dev/lp*) an

 

bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/lp0

ls: /dev/lp0: No such file or directory

----------

## lo4dro

 *mentor69 wrote:*   

>  *lo4dro wrote:*   
> 
> Was zeit ls -l /dev/lp0 (/dev/lp*) an 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/lp0
> ...

 

Also wenn du kein /dev/lp0 hast kanst due es auch nicht benutzen.

Mach mal ein "ls -l /dev/printers/0"

Wenn es das gib lege eine softlink an.

ln -s /dev/printers/0 /dev/lp0

Kernel Support vergessen?

devfs vergessen?

Mach mal ein "ls -l /dev/printers/" wenn es das auch nicht gibt

----------

## mentor69

bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/printers/0

ls: /dev/printers/0: No such file or directory

bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/printers/

ls: /dev/printers/: No such file or directory

Kernel Support ist drin, der Kernel erkennt den Drucker auch,

devfs ist auch drin...

Keine Ahnung wieso das nicht da ist, ich hab ganz normal nach Anleitung installiert...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mentor69

Kann denn keiner helfen ?? Mist...

----------

## Robelix

Ist parport wirklich im kernel?

Schau' mal in /var/log/kern.log ob du dazu etwas findest.

Und bist sicher daß du ein devfs hast? Auch das müßte sich in /var/log/kern.log bemerkbar machen.

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

Unter /dev ist weder lp0, noch lp* noch printer oder ähnliches zu finden.

Im Kernel habe ich ebenfalls nur folgendes zum Parallelport eingestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * <x> Parallel port support 
> 
> * <x> PC-style hardware 
> ...

 

Beim Laden der Module "parport" und "parport_pc" erhalte auch folgende sehr positiv ausschauende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
> 
> parport0: irq 7 detected
> ...

 

Muss ich im Kernel vielleicht noch etwas aktivieren damit es läuft?

mfg Jesus

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

So muss das!   :Idea: 

```

Parallel port support  ---> 

   <M> Parallel port support 

           <M>   PC-style hardware 

           < >     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) 

           [*]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) 

           [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

           [ ]   Support foreign hardware 

           [*]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes 

Character devices  ---> 

   <M> Parallel printer support 

```

----------

## wuschel

Dumme Frage, ich weiß...

...aber hast du den neuen Kernel auch gebootet?

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Ähm, ich wollte mit meinem zweiten Posting nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich den Fehler gefunden habe. Wo genau genau dieser liegt, sollte beim Vergleich der Postings zu Tage treten.

P.S: Ich boote niemals einen frisch kompilierten Kernel, sonst kriegt der noch panik  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

hey jesus, kenn ich dich vom bw.de forum?  :Wink: 

----------

## LockeAverame

die lösung is doch so einfach und trotzdem kommt keiner drauf.

naja hp kam damals auf die geniale idee das ppa protokoll zu entwickeln und dann doch wieder auf postscript umzusteigen, naja und leider gehört der dj710c zur ppa gattung.

du brauchst das paket pnm2ppa und gibst auf www.linuxprinting.org

dein druckermodell ein, daraufhin bekommste ne exzellente anleitung, selbst das nette ppd file wird dort für dich erstellt.

----------

## LockeAverame

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_710C

mal als kleine hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

